# Legalities in FL?



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

What's the minimum barrel length for a shotgun in FL?
Where is it measured from?

Thanks!
Jeff


----------



## firemediceric (Oct 26, 2007)

I believe minimum length is 18".


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

firemediceric said:


> I believe minimum length is 18".


This is nation wide, not sure where it's measured from.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

18" is federal law, as *unpecador* notes. Include chamber in measurement. If cutting, use 18.5" as minimum, lest you end up like Randy Weaver. 

Overall length can't be under 26".


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Yea you don't want to end up like Weaver who's wife was shot in the face with a high powered rifle while she was holding her baby in her arms:smt076. I think it's 18" including chamber but I would check on that.:smt023


----------

